# Watch the birdie



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Can anyone identify this bird? The scale is not apparant but it is the size of a large blackbird! 

I have never seen one in our garden before

(Photo taken through a frosty double glazed kitchen window)






























Is it a woodpecker?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's 3 superb pics of a young '*Jay*' most likely from this year's fledging :wink:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

African or European swallow jay?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks WB - I have a book on British Birds but could not match the picture - The nearest I could find was the lesser spotted woodpecker but that was not a real match.

That is the first Jay I have seen in the garden here & I've been here for 33 years!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> African or European swallow jay?


Definitely European :smile:


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Looks like he is being fed well. He is sure a fattie lol 
GREAT picture Donald


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Both :grin: - The Eurasian Jay occurs over a vast region from Western Europe and north-west Africa to the Indian Subcontinent and further to the eastern seaboard of Asia and down into south-east Asia.

Must have lots of relatives to go visit, during the holidays..... :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They're very shy birds usually, though I've seen a few in the trees outside my window, during my 30 years here in SE London.

Usually, it's just a blue flash zooming past that gives them away :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Sarla :wave:

WB - Mine was definitely European - It didn't have an African accent! 
(I have to save face somehow.:whistling


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

the colouring gave it away .. There is an area not far from me on Mount Ymitto where I frequently see the adults unfortunately they scavenge the leftovers at a "resting place" that serves refreshments and soft drinks. I have taken several photos with my P&S but the little blighters are very quick and I frequently only get blurred plumage. Whilst my first thoughts were of the Jay the size and shape of the bird threw me expecting it to be a little larger .. they are a similar size when grown to Magpies, in fact when I first saw the Jay's over here I was wondering whether it might have been the female magpie and then I managed to get a good look at the blues which gave everything away !

Nice catch Donald


----------

